# كيف نعالج ونقي أنفسنا من قنابل الفسفور الأبيض في غزة



## صقر الكتائب (16 يناير 2009)

كيف نعالج ونقي أنفسنا من قنابل الفسفور الأبيض في غزة وما هي مخاطر خامس أكسيد الفسفور وكيف ممكن أن نجمعه من الجو عند إلقائه أو تحويله لمركب لا تأثير له علي الناس


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 يناير 2009)

*دعنا نتذكر أولاً بعض المعلومات عن الفوسفور*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الفوسفور Phosphorus

P​




العدد الذري : 15
عدد الكتلة : 30.9738
درجة الانصهار : 44.1 درجة مئوية
درجة الغليان : 280 درجة مئوية
الكثافة : 1.82 جم / سم3
نصف القطر : 1.09 أنجستروم
اعداد الأكسدة : -3 , +3 , +5
السالبية الكهربية : 2.19
النظائر : P-31 100%
التوزيع الالكتروني : Ne]3s2 3p3]



تاريخ الفوسفور ووجوده في الطبيعة​
اكتشف الفسفور في عام 1669 بواسطة الكيميائي الألماني هيننج براند (H.Brand) وذلك أثناء تبخيره للبول في حيز بعيد عن الهواء , وكان هدفه البحث عن( حجر الفلاسفة ) والمعلوم أن البول يحتوي على ميتا فسفات الصوديوم وهذه تختزل بالكربون الى الفسفور .
وقد تحدث براند الى كرافت ( Kraft ) عن تجربته وقد نقلها هذا الى العالم الإنجليزي بويل الذي تمكن من تحضيره بتسخين البول مع الرمل , وكان شيل (Scheele ) أول من حضر الفسفور من فسفات الكالسيوم الطبيعي .
وتسمية الفسفور ناتجة عن الاغريقية Phos وتعني الضوء وPhoros وتعني Bearer أي ( حامل الضوء ) وذلك لانه يتوهج في الظلام .

لايوجد الفسفور في الطبيعة على حالة منفردة وذلك لما يتميز به من نشاط كيميائي ملحوظ .
يوجد الفسفور بنسبة 0.13 % من تركيب القشرة الأرضية , ويعد معدن الأباتيت الفلوري [x3Ca3 (PO4)2.Ca(F,Cl)] من أهم مصادره في الطبيعة حيث يحتوي على نسبة 42.3 % (P2O5 ) , ويتواجد على شكل منشور سداسي منتظم .






ومن المصادر الأخرى للفسفور في الطبيعة الفوسفوريت [x3Ca3(PO4)2.Ca(OH)2 ]
وفوسفات الحديدالثنائي [Fe3(PO4)2.8H2O]

ويوجد الفسفور في كل من المملكتين النباتية والحيوانية في البروتين وكذلك في العظام فيوجد على صورة هيدروكسي أباتيت . [x3Ca3(PO4)2.Ca(OH)2] أو كربوناتو أباتيت [x3Ca3(PO4)2.CaCO3.H2O] وتحتوي المواد البرازية في كل من الإنسان والحيوان على نسبة كبيرة من الفسفور إذ يكون 40 % من رماده .

الأشكال التآصلية للفوسفور​
يوجد الفوسفور العنصر في إحدى عشر صورة , ولكن أكثرها شيوعاً الفوسفور الأصفر ( الأبيض المصفر ) والفوسفور الأحمر والفوسفور الأسود .

الفوسفور الأصفر ( الأبيض المصفر )​
تحضير الفوسفور الأبيض​

يحضر الفوسفور الأبيض من فوسفات الكالسيوم ( ومن الفوسفوريت أو من رماد العظام ) بتسخينه مع مخلوط الرمل وفحم الكوك في فرن كهربائي عند درجة حرارة بين 1000 – 1500 درجة مئوية فيتكون أولاً خامس أكسيد الفوسفور الذي يختزل الى الفوسفور بالكربون .









ويتصاعد الفسفور من الفرن بشكل بخار فيبرد بالماء وينقى بإعادة تقطيره في معوجات من الحديد .





قديماً كان يحضر الفوسفور من فوسفات الكالسيوم بمعالجتها أولاً بحمض الكبريتيك حيث يتكون حمض الفسفوريك وبالتسخين يتحول الى حمض الميتافسفوريك , ثم يختزل بالكربون حيث يتصاعد الهيدروجين وأول أكسيد الكربون وبخار الفوسفور الذي يفصل بالتبريد .



خواصه​




الفوسفور الأبيض ( يكون أبيض اللون صافي عندما يكون جديداً ) عبارة عن كتلة صلبة شفافة لينة كالشمع له رائحة تشبه رائحة الثوم .



الفوسفور الأبيض سام جداً ( 50 ملجرام ) تمثل جرعة تقريبية مميتة، ويمكن أن يسبب حروقاً خطيرة عند لمسه .
تبلغ كثافته 1.82 ودرجة انصهاره 44.1 م ودرجة غليانه 280 م . يذوب الفوسفور الأبيض بقلة في الكحول وبوفرة في الإثير والبنزين والتربنتينا وثاني كبريتيد الكربون والزيوت النباتية .
يتكون الفوسفور الأبيض من جزيئات رباعية لها شكل هرمي , بحيث ترتبط كل ذرة فوسفور بثلاث ذرات فوسفور اخرى لتكون هرم رباعي الأوجه .






تفاعلاته​
يتميز الفوسفور الأبيض بنشاط كيميائي ملحوظ .

1- التفاعل مع الأكسجين .​

يشتعل الفوسفور ذاتياً إذا عرض للهواء إذا كان في حالة تجزئ دقيق مكوناً دخاناً أبيضاً .














وإذا غمست ورقة ترشيح في محلول الفوسفور في ثاني كبريتيد الكربون مثلاً ثم عرضت للهواء لوحظ أن الورقة تشتعل بمجرد تبخر المذيب .
أما قطع الفوسفور الكبيرة نسبياً فإنها تشتعل كذلك إذا عرضت للهواء عند درجة تزيد قليلاً عن 50 درجة مئوية أو بالإحتكاك . ولذلك يحفظ الفوسفور دائماً في زجاجات تحت الماء .

2- التفسفر​
من خواص الفسفور الأبيض انه يضئ في الظلام ويعزى ذلك الى تأكسد طبقة البخار التي تحيط به .
ايضاً عندما يحفظ الفسفور الأبيض تحت الماء ويسخن ببطء يبدأ يتوهج مكوناً لهباً بارداً ( درجة حرارة هذا اللهب منخفضة وبالتّالي يدعى كلهب باردة ) .





3- التفاعل مع القلويات​

يتفاعل الفسفور الأبيض مع القلويات مكوناً الفسفين .









4- التفاعل مع الكلور​
يشتعل الفوسفور الأبيض في جو من الكلور مكوناً ثالث وخامس كلوريد الفوسفور .










5- التفاعل مع المعادن​
يتفاعل الفسفور الأبيض مع الكثير من المعادن مثل الصوديوم والمغنسيوم مكوناً الفسفيدات .





6- التفاعل مع حمض النيتريك​
يتفاعل مع حمض النيتريك كعامل إختزال قوي حيث يتكون حمض الفوسوفوريك و ثاني أكسيد النيتروجين .







الفوسفور الأحمر​
تحضيره​

يتم الحصول على الفوسفور الأحمر بتسخين الفوسفور الأبيض الى درجة حرارة 350 درجة مئوية لعدة ساعات في أوتوكلاف حديدي . يحتوي الفوسفور المتحول ما بين 0.5 الى 10.0 % من الفوسفور الأبيض حيث يعزل بمعالجته بمحلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم المخفف والساخن أو ثنائي كبريتيد الكربون أو البنزين , ومن ثم يرشح الفوسفور الأحمر في مرشحات ضاغطة ويغسل ويجفف ويعبأ في علب معدنية .

خواصه​

مسحوق أحمر بنيّ .​





يتركب الفوسفور الأحمر من تركيب شبكي معقد حيث ترتبط عدة جزيئات من P4 معاً بروابط قوية .






ولعل الإختلاف في التركيب بين الفوسفور الأبيض والأحمر يفسر خمول الفوسفور الأحمر النسبي , وغير ذلك من الإختلافات .

لا يذوب الفسفور الأحمر في ثاني كبريتيد الكربون , تبلغ كثافته 2.3 ودرجة غليانه 592.5 درجة مئوية وهو عديم الرائحة , غير سام وأقل خطراً من الفوسفور الأبيض , كا أنه أكثر استقراراً وأقل نشاطاً من الفوسفور الأبيض , فلا يتحد مع الكبريت أو الهالوجينات إلا عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة كما أنه لا يضئ في الظلام , ولا يتفاعل مع القلويات إلا عند التسخين عند درجات حرارة عالية , كما أنه لا يتفاعل مع الأكسجين إلا عند تسخينه عند درجة 260 درجة مئوية .

الفوسفور الأسود​

تحضيره​
يتم الحصول على الفوسفور الأسود مبلوراً بتسخين الفوسفور الأبيض عند درجة حرارة 220- 370 درجة مئوية تحت ضغط مرتفع يصل الى 1200 ضغط جوي لمدة ثمانية أيام في وجود الزئبق كمحفز مع قليل من الفوسفور الأسود .

خواصه​

تبلغ كثافته 2.70 , ثابت في الهواء , يمتاز الفوسفور الأسود عن الأشكال الأخرى للفوسفور بقدرته على نقل التيار الكهربائي .

استخدامات الفوسفور​
يستخدم الفوسفور الأبيض في صناعة مركبات الفوسفور وصناعة مواد خامدة للحريق كما يستخدم الفوسفور الأبيض في صنع منتجات مثل الصلب، والبلاستيك، ومبيدات الحشرات , وسم للفيران ، والأسمدة، والعقاقير، وغذاء الحيوان، ومزيلات عسر الماء والمنظفات .

بينما يستخدم الفوسفور الأحمر في صنع أعواد الثقاب المأمونة ( ثقاب الأمان تشتعل فقط إذا حكت على سطح يحوي فوسفوراً أحمر , أما التي تحك أينما كان فتحوي مركباً فوسفورياً في رؤوسها ) .






ايضاً يستخدم في صناعة مبيدات الذباب, ومصابيح الإضاءة المتوهجة .



أهم المراجع والمصادر

الكيمياء العامة وغير العضوية
د/ سامي طوبيا د/ نظير عريان

مجلة العلوم والتقنية العدد 42
د/ وعد زهير الكيالي

الكيميــاء العـامــة
فريدريك ر. لونجو

الموسوعة العلمية الشاملة

الموسوعة العربية العالمية
​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 يناير 2009)

خواص عسكرية وكيماوية 

وبحسب المراجع العسكرية، فإن الفوسفور الأبيض مادة نصف شفافة شبيهة بالشمع، وعديمة اللون، تميل إلى اللون الأصفر، وتتميز برائحة لاذعة شبيهة برائحة الثوم. ويتميز النوع المستعمل في الأغراض العسكرية بشدة نشاطه كيماوياً. ويلتهب عند تعرضه للأوكسجين. 

وعندما يتعرض الفوسفور الأبيض إلى الهواء، يشتعل ويتأكسد بشكل سريع ويتحول إلى خامس أكسيد الفوسفور. ويولّد هذا التفاعل الكيماوي حرارة كبيرة إلى حد إن العنصر ينفجر، ليعطي لهباً أصفر اللون. وكذلك ينتج دخاناً كثيفاً أبيض. 

ويصبح الفوسفور مضيئاً أيضاً في الظلام. وقد جرت الاستعانة بهذه الميزة في الرصاصات التي تترك خطاً منيراً خلفها على طول مسارها، والتي تسمى الخطاطية. ويستمر هذا التفاعل الكيماوي حتى استهلاك كامل المادة أو حرمانها من الأوكسجين. ويبقى 15 % من الفوسفور الأبيض في القسم المحترق من الجسم المصاب. وتعود تلك البقايا للاشتعال مجدداً في حال تعرضها للهواء. 

ويتسبب الفوسفور الأبيض بحروق كيماوية مؤلمة. ويبدو الحرق الناجم عنه بالإجمال كموضع يموت فيه النسيج. ويصبح لونه ضارباً للأصفر. ويُصدر رائحة شبيهة بالثوم الفاسد. والفوسفور الأبيض مادة تذوب في الدهن بسهولة. ولذا، تنفذ في الجلد بسرعة، فور ملامستها إياه. 

وتنتقل عبر اتحادها السريع مع الدهون عبر أنسجة الجسم المختلفة. ويساهم ذلك النفاذ السريع في تأخير شفاء الإصابات. ولم يخضع هذا الأمر إلى دراسة معمقة، ولذلك كل ما يمكن قوله هو إن الحروق الناجمة عن الفوسفور الأبيض تشكل قسما فرعيا صغيرا من الحروق الكيماوية، التي تشفى جميعها بشكل متأخر في الإجمال. 

آثار صحية مأساوية 

في حال عدم علاج الشخص المصاب، يصيب الفوسفور الأبيض مجموعة كبيرة من أجهزة الجسم. ويتألف العلاج من استعمال محلول البيكربونات الموضعي لتعطيل عمل الحوامض الفوسفورية، إضافة إلى استخراج القطع الصغيرة ميكانيكياً والتخلص منها. ومبدئيا ينصح الأطباء بوضح قطعة قماشية مبللة بالماء على الأنف عند الاستنشاق حال إطلاق هذه القذائف في أي منطقة. 

وتبقى هذه واحدة من الكثير من الأسلحة المحرمة التي تستخدمها قوات الاحتلال لكسر إرادة هذا الشعب الذي يأبى الانكسار ويرفع صغاره وكباره شعار لن نغفر ولن ننسى. 



تشخيص طبي 

وقال الدكتور يوسف أبو الريش المدير الطبي في مستشفى ناصر إن عشرات الإصابات وصلت المستشفى نتيجة استنشاق الغاز غير المعروف حتى الآن، موضحاً أن التشخيص الأولي للحالات يشير إلى أن المواطنين تعرضوا لقنابل الفوسفور الأبيض لافتاً إلى أن الحالات التي وصلت المستشفى مصابة بما يشبه الهستيريا والتشنج وضيق في التنفس وتقلص في العضلات. 

وأكد أن عدد من المسعفين الذين توجهوا من أجل إخلاء المصابين تعرضوا للإصابة بالغاز السام أيضاً. ودعا كل من يتعرض لهذا الغاز أن يستخدم قطعة قماشية مبللة لتنقية الهواء والتقليل من آثار الغاز. 



غزة / القدس المحتلة - المركز الفلسطيني للإعلام


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 يناير 2009)

بالنسبة للتخلص من الفوسفور كبقايا صلبة كما هو متبع في صناعة الأسمدة :
يتم ذلك بدفنها في مدافن آمنة مع ضرورة تجفيفها قبل دفنها ومعالجتها ، ويراعى اختيار أماكن بعيدة عن مصادر المياه الجوفية منعاً للتلوث ، هذا يطبق عادة في مصانع الأسمدة .


اما عن خامس أوكسيد الفوسفور :

فاستخدامه الأبرز في صناعة الأسمدة .

*الأخطار ومعلومات السلامة *






خطر ، قابل للانفجار ، مسبب شديد للتآكل ​التدوال والشحن والنقل :

العبوات يجب أن تكون سليمة مقاومة للتمزق والتآكل ، تتحمل ظروف النقل والمناولة ،مصنوعة من مواد عازلة ولا تتأثر كيميائياً بالمادة المعبأة أمثلة :
أكياس البولي إثيلين ، أوأكياس البولي بروبيلين مبطنة بالبولي إثيلين ، او الخيش المبطن بالبولي إثيلين.



أرجو أن يكون لدى المهتمين في مجالات السلامة المهنية والبيئية طرق عن كيفية جمعه وتحويله لمركبات آمنة فما عندي فكرة عنها ،، ؟


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 يناير 2009)

موضوع عن طرق التعامل مع الحرائق والانفجارات :


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28039.html


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 يناير 2009)

تذكرت فكرة أرجو أن تكون مفيدة في جمع الفوسفور في حال تطبيقها ...

من حيث جمع الغازات نعم ممكن 
المبدأ العلمي : هو الامتزاز Adsorption على السطوح الصلبة 
لقد درسنا في مقررات الكيمياء الفيزيائية موضوع يبحث في امتزاز الغازات على سطوح مواد صلبة مثل ( الفحم الفعال ، وانواع من مركبات السيلكا وعادة النسب والتراكيب للمواد الداخلة في تصنيع هذه المواد المازة تحتفظ به الشركات المصنعة وتطرح هذه المواد بمسميات تجارية).

هذه المواد الصلبة من الممكن أن تربط جزيئات المركبات الغازية وتحتجزها ضمنها في ( مراكز امتزاز فعالة ) حيث أن هذه المواد المازة ( الصلبة) لها فترة فعالية - صلاحية - عندما تتشبع مراكزها الفعالة بجزيئات الغاز الممتز ، و من بعدها يتوجب استبدالها أو تنشيطها .

أما آلية الامتزاز : فهي على نوعين : 
امتزاز فيزيائي : عند درجات حرارة أقل مقارنة بالامتزاز الكيميائي .
امتزاز كيميائي : عند حرارة مرتفعة نسبياً .

وهناك عوامل كثيرة مؤثرة على سرعة الامتزاز 

ستجد مزيداً من الشرح في الملف المرفق


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 يناير 2009)

*العلاقة بين الإمتزاز ودرجة الحرارة...*

الامتزاز Adsorption


أن جزيئات السطح بالنسبة للسوائل تكون في حالة عدم اتزان أو حالة عدم تشبع مما يتسبب في توترها وميلها الى الاتجاه للداخل مما يؤدي الى نقص في مساحة السطح كذلك الحال بالنسبة للمواد الصلبة حيث تكون الجزيئات أو الأيونات الموجودة على سطح المادة الصلبة في حالة عدم تشبع نتيجة لوجود قوى غير متزنة مما يؤدي الى ارتباط هذه الجزيئات بجزيئات أي مواد أخرى قريبة من السطح مثل جزيئات الغازات أو المواد المذابة وذلك إذا وضعت المادة الصلبة في محلول الكتروليتي . وتعرف هذه الظاهرة المميزة للمواد الصلبة بخاصية الامتزاز Adsorption .

وتعرف المادة التي تمتز على السطح بالصنف الممتزAdsorbed phase 

أما السطح الصلب الذي يحدث علية الامتزاز فيعرف بسطح الامتزاز Adsorbent


امتزاز الغازات على سطح المواد الصلبة..

أن كثير من المواد الصلبة يمكنها امتزاز الغازات فوق سطحها ويتوقف ذلك على مساحة سطح المادة الصلبة
ومثال ذلك فان مواد مثل السيليكاجل silica gel والفحم الناتج من الأخشاب أو العظام الحيوانية تستطيع أن تمتز الغازات فوق سطوحها بدرجة كبيرة نظراً لطبيعتها المسامية والتي تزيد من مساحة السطح الذي يحدث علية الامتزاز.

عملية الامتزاز تزداد عن طريق تنشيط سطح المادة الصلبة وذلك بالتسخين وعملية التنشيط تتضمن التخلص من الشوائب الموجودة على السطح وبذلك يصبح السطح خالياً وفي ظروف جيدة لعملية الامتزاز..

وعملية الامتزاز تتأثر تأثراً كبيراً بالحرارة وعلى ذلك فان زيادة درجة الحرارة يؤدي الى نقص في كمية الغازالممتزة والعكس صحيح.
ومثال ذلك فعند ضغط 600مم زئبق فان واحد جرام من الفحم يمتز 10سم3 من غاز النيترجين عند درجة الصفر المئوي . 


ولاثبات ظاهرة الامتزاز يمكن إجراء التجربة التالية..

خذ قطعة من الكربون المنشط وذلك بتسخينه في فرن عند درجة200مْ لمدة ثلاث ساعات ثم ضعها في أنبوبة إختبار تحتوي على غاز الكلور . لاحظ إختفاء اللون الأخضر المميز لغاز الكلور في الحال . وعند تسخين الأنبوبة مرة أخرى لاحظ عودة اللون الأخضر مرة أخرى ليملأ أنبوبة الإختبار. وإختفاء اللون الأخضر يعني أن غاز الكلور إمتز فوق سطح قطعة الفحم وبالتسخين تحرر هذا الغاز وعاد اللون الأخضر ليظهر مرة أخرى..


الامتزاز الكيميائي..

هذا النوع من الامتزاز يحدث عندما تكون قوى الترابط بين جزيئات الغاز والسطح الصلب هي روابط كيميائية ويحدث هذا الارتباط مع الأسطح غير المشبعة ويكون مصحوباً بحرارة إمتزاز كبيرة نسبياً.. كما أن الامتزاز الكيميائي يحدث غالباً عند درجات حرارة مرتفعة..

ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن العديد من حالات الإمتزاز الفيزيائي والتي تتم عند درجة حرارة منخفضة تتحول الى إمتزاز كيميائي عندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة. ومثال ذلك (إمتزاز الهيدرجين على النيكل).


أيضاً يمكن للامتزاز الفيزيائي و الكيميائي أن يحدثا معاً في وقت واحد على السطح وخصوصاً عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة.مثال ذلك إمتزاز غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على سطح so2-Nio,


ويمكن تميز الفرق بين الامتزاز الفيزيائي والامتزاز الكيميائي.

من ناحية تأثير درجة الحرارة/ يحدث الامتزاز الفيزيائي بكمية محسوسة عند درجات حرارة قريبة من درجة إسالة الغاز الممتز كما أن معدله يقل بزيادة درجة الحرارة.

أما الامتزاز الكيميائي فغالباً يحدث عند درجات حرارة عالية غير أن هناك بعض الحالات التي يحدث فيها الامتزاز الكيميائي عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة..

عموماً فان الامتزاز الكيميائي يزداد بزيادة درجة الحرارة حتى يبلغ قيمة معينة ثم يقل مرة أخرى


----------



## مبتدئه (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

 معلومات قيمة جدا 

 وكان الله في عون إخواننا في فلسطين وسائر البلدان 

 شكرا جزيلا أختي ..


----------



## راكين (18 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا 
اللهم احفظ اجساد المسلمين من كل ضرر 
آمين


----------



## aassam (20 يناير 2009)

تسلم ايدكم 
شكرا


----------



## medo_358 (21 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حنين (22 يناير 2009)

رائع
رائع جدا
بل أكثر من رائع
موضوع في غاية الأهمية والأهم أنه تحول إلى بحث علمي مفيد لكل من يطلع عليه
بارك الله فيكم ومتعكم الله بالصحة والعافية


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (22 يناير 2009)

الأفضل أن نعمل على الاستفادة منه وصناعة قنابل فسفورية نردها لصدور العدو الغاشم
فهل من أحد يفيد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## حنين (22 يناير 2009)

الوقاية 
الحبيبات المنصهرة من هذه المادة قد تنغمس في جلد الضحية منتجة حروقاً متعددة وعميقة وبأحجام مختلفة، ومن المهم أن نعلم هنا أن هذه الحبيبات ستستمر في الاشتعال ما لم يتم عزلها عن أكسجين الهواء عبر غمرها بالماء أو عزلها عن الهواء باستخدام الوحل أو قماش مبلول. من الضروري جداً في هذه الحالة إبقاء جزيئات الفسفور معزولة عن الهواء طيلة الوقت حتى لا تشتعل وذلك إلى أن تتم إزالتها. 

يمكن إزالة الفسفور الملتصق بالجلد باستخدام سكين أو عصا أو عبر حكها بقطعة قماش مبلولة. 

استخدام الكمامات يساهم في الحماية من دخان الفسفور الأبيض. 
إذا أصابت هذه المادة الملابس، فيجب خلعها بسرعة قبل وصول المادة إلى الجلد.


----------



## اسئله حائره (22 يناير 2009)

جزيل الشكر على الوضوع المتكامل
الله الحامى ان شء الله


----------



## اسئله حائره (22 يناير 2009)

اسئله حائره قال:


> جزيل الشكر على الموضوع المتكامل
> الله الحامى ان شاء الله


 ===================


----------



## حنين (22 يناير 2009)

الإسعافات الأولية 

عند اندلاع حريق، استخدم رذاذ الماء أو الرمل المبلول ومن الضروري الابتعاد عن المواد سريعة الاشتعال. من الجدير بالذكر أن الفسفور الأبيض قد يعود للاشتعال تلقائياً بعد إطفاء الحريق. 

عند الاستنشاق، محاولة استنشاق الهواء النقي والراحة، وقد يلزم عمل تنفس صناعي ثم المراجعة الطبية بأسرع وقت. 

عند تعرض الجلد، يشطف الجلد بالكثير من الماء، وتزال الملابس المتضررة مع استمرار الشطف بالماء بعد ذلك. ويلزم ارتداء قفازات أو نحوه عند عمل الإسعاف الأولي. والمراجعة الطبية بأسرع وقت. 
عند تعرض العين، الشطف بالكثير من الماء لعدة دقائق، وينصح بإزالة العدسات اللاصقة إن كان بالإمكان القيام بذلك بسهولة. والمراجعة الطبية بأسرع وقت. 
عند ابتلاع المادة، يجب العمل على التقيؤ عمداً (فقط في الشخص الواعي) ويجب ارتداء قفازات عند محاولة التقيؤ عمداً، وشطف الفم بالماء والراحة. والمراجعة الطبية بأسرع وقت.


----------

